# Firefox nimmt keine Tastatureingaben mehr an



## emmaspapa (16. Februar 2009)

Da habe ich gerade noch den FF verteidigt und nun das. Es fing im FF an, die Tastatur reagiert überhaupt nicht mehr. Im IE gibt es hingegen keine Probleme. 

Gerade fällt mir noch auf das die Tastatur in CSS auch nicht mehr reagiert. Woran kann das liegen? Tastatur über USB (Revoltek Fightboard). Im Gerätemanager gibt es keine Probleme, der Virenscan findet auch nichts. Was kann ich machen? Neustart des Rechners hat auch nichts gebracht, ausser zu wissen das ich mich normal anmelden kann . FF habe ich bereits deinstalliert und neu installiert, gleiches Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2009)

kannst du ein anderes keyboard testen?


----------



## emmaspapa (16. Februar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> kannst du ein anderes keyboard testen?


 

Habe ich bereits, gleiches Problem.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Februar 2009)

Befindet sich bei dir im Task-Manager unter "Prozesse" ein Eintrag namens jusched.exe oder java.exe? Wenn ja, deaktiviere diesen mal und teste, ob Firefox nun deine Tastatureingaben annimmt.


----------



## bierchen (16. Februar 2009)

Da hat die kleine Emma wohl ein schlaues Programm installiert, damit der Papi nicht mehr auf die vielen Pr0n-Seiten surfen kann.  :finger:


----------



## emmaspapa (16. Februar 2009)

bierchen schrieb:


> Da hat die kleine Emma wohl ein schlaues Programm installiert, damit der Papi nicht mehr auf die vielen Pr0n-Seiten surfen kann.  :finger:


 
Und Du bist zu doof zum Smileys einbinden  Emma hat Ihren eigenen Rechner.

@ Wannseesprinter: habe ich deaktiviert, keine Reaktion.


----------



## Kadauz (16. Februar 2009)

Hast eine virtuelle Maschine im Hintergrund laufen? Hatte letztens Win7 inner Virtual Box laufen, da konnt ich auch nur noch die Maus im Host System bewegen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Februar 2009)

Du hast bei Firefox keine aktuellen RSS-Reader, Börsenkurse etc. via Addon laufen?


----------



## emmaspapa (16. Februar 2009)

FF ist blank wie ein Babypopo und virtuelle Laufwerke/Maschinen etc. nutze ich nicht.

Fehler gefunden  ProgDVB6 hatte eine falsche Einstellung  . Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## azzuro16 (2. Juni 2013)

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem - aber habe dieses Programm nicht.
Was war das genau bei Dir?


----------

